# Engine lite with P0740 code



## mrL (Dec 13, 2008)

Took my maxima to a tranny shop this morning. Free test. They hooked up a scanner and found the same code I told them about P0740. They said it has something to do with the lockup-torque converter. I told them I have been researching this alot and have heard it could be a tcc solenoid or shift solenoid, if thats possible. They said well, we have to look into it and take it apart to check wiring and converter at a price of $160 for 2 hours labor. What you guys think? I called another tranny shop and told them about the P0740 code and they told me that it usually is the valve body needs replacing. They said they have a Nissan scanner type tool or machine and for $45 they will have it for 2 hours and when its done scanning they will be able to tell me exactly whats up, solenoids and what ever else is needing replacing. He said a whole valve body replacement is like $929 for the part, YIKES! But i hear some just replace the bad solenoids and that takes care of the issue.


----------

